# surf fishing spots?



## king (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys I'm a rookie when it comes to surf fishing and I am curious to see if anyone could help me out on some good spots. I mainly try to go out for pompano but the 4 times I have had zero luck on catching anything. I've been tossing sand fleas and shrimp all behind the sand bars. Any information would be greatly appreciated
-Aaron


----------



## floridasportsman (Dec 31, 2010)

What kind of gear are you using? When I go I like to use at least a 12' rod with either a good conventianal or a mitchel 402 or penn 706. I personaly like the Fort Pickens area. Not as crowded as free public beaches.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

we went sunday and got a few pomps. the guys next to me were just killing it though with the pomps. They taught me somethings I am gonna try next time. First it seems the pomps are a little further offshore right now. I think mentioned in another thread i read on here. so we were walking out to the first sand bar and then casting as far as we could. I use two 15' surf rods and two 12' surf rods. Still had to walk out to first bar. light weight tackle. I switched to 8 and 10 lb test with 2oz and 3oz weights and 2/0 circle hooks. When i did this and using sand fleas that were alive not frozen, we started catching them. Hope you figure it out because they are fun to catch and GREAT eating!


----------



## king (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm using a few different set ups. I have a 12 ft Penn power stick combined with a 6500 baitrunner and a few 10 ft ugly sticks with the older model Penn 6500ss and I keep a light rod for slinging jigs and a 7 ft Penn 5500. I spooled the bigger reels with 15 and smaller ones with 12. I try to rake fleas up but I'm only catching baby ones. So far I haven't caught anything. I go buy fresh dead shrimp fiddler's and when I can sand fleas. I been fishing behind the first batteries at pickens. I haven't had any luck. I also tie my pompano rigs with 20 mono and put an orange bead and a 2/0 hook. Works great when I can hook something


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I've had good luck over the years tying my own pompano rigs too. Like you, I use 20 lb. mono. The differences being I use no coloration on the rig such as beads. The other is hook size. I was once told to use a #2 hook (not 2/0). With a #2, you can usually hide the entire hook in a sand flea about the size of a small pecan. Worked well for me over the years. Good luck.


----------



## king (Sep 21, 2011)

I meant #2 I sometimes use a #1. I guess I can't read the surf right.


----------

